# Rhodium spot price



## JustinNH (Feb 25, 2009)

Hey-

What makes the Rhodium spot price of 0.00 green or red? it hasnt changed for a long time, yet every other time i look its red then green. Does it depend on other PM prices?

Also, any idea why it is so stable at 1050?

Just being curious, thanks


----------



## Noxx (Feb 25, 2009)

I don't think there is a high demand for rhodium. That's why it doesn't change that much...


----------



## Russmith007 (Feb 25, 2009)

Per Kitco.com, Rhodium has gone from $1000 to $1050 in the past couple of weeks...

http://www.kitco.com/market/


----------



## Noxx (Feb 25, 2009)

What's the main source of scrap rhodium by the way ?


----------



## Lou (Feb 25, 2009)

Probably from things like thermocouples and high performance labware.

Rhodium is not often encountered from platings as there is usually so little of it present, that many pieces would be needed.


Lou


----------



## JustinNH (Feb 25, 2009)

Russmith007 said:


> Per Kitco.com, Rhodium has gone from $1000 to $1050 in the past couple of weeks...
> 
> http://www.kitco.com/market/



Yeah, I'd still call that pretty stable though compared to other metals, precious or not. 

I was more curious on the red vs/ green...


----------



## qst42know (Feb 25, 2009)

It would take a serious volume BUY or SELL to move the Rh price. Big league speculators perhaps? That's why the graph is so stable with lots of flats.


----------



## Harold_V (Feb 25, 2009)

JustinNH said:


> I was more curious on the red vs/ green...


It appears to me that when a metal has not changed positive, or has lost value, it displays red. Only when there has been a gain does it display green. The change is measured against a previous value, but I am at a loss to explain how or when the previous value is established. 

Ok-----a correction. It appears I may have been wrong when green is displayed. A current observation indicates that even when there has been no change, the value is displayed green. Only when the market price goes under the previous level does it display red. 

I welcome corrections to my observations if I am wrong. 

Harold


----------



## nicknitro (Feb 26, 2009)

#1 from my stock experience, I agree with Harold. Green on this particular commodity change ticker, indicates either no loss or a gain indicated by a + 0.60 ,etc. 


#2 Justin, I would have to say the stability of this metal is questionable. I believe within the past few years, the price of this metal was near $6000 an ounce. "Economy was good, Cars were selling like mad?". It seems there is another post around here, I just can't find it now. LOL The post also suggested, that certain Auto manufacturers used a Rhodium plating on the reflective surfaces of the headlight "lenses", or was it the bulbs themselves.

# 3. I recently saw an add on Ebay, stateing that a coin for sale, "Operation Desert Storm Coin", was like 33% rhodium, it looked about the size of a quarter. I figured there must have been some mis-information, so I didn't bother to bid, however, has anyone ever heard of Rhodium coins, not Plated, but a 33% alloy?

Thanks,
Nick


----------



## Harold_V (Feb 26, 2009)

nicknitro said:


> I believe within the past few years, the price of this metal was near $6000 an ounce.


Heh! And then some. It hit just over $10,000 before it started to decline. I can remember when it was only $400/ounce. 

Harold


----------



## jamthe3 (Feb 26, 2009)

Harold's right....it was sky high not that long ago in fact. I think the current "stand still" has to do w/ an old stock market saying....."makes no difference which direction the Dow goes, in any market--the Bulls make money, the Bears make money and the Pigs get slaughtered"

In other words, in my opinion, there's probablly a bunch of small speculators and "greed" chasers that were left holding the bag so to speak; and, with scarcity of and difficulty in accumulating a significant amount to sell, coupled with a once inflated and now over saturated market with limited demand (that was a mouth full)---that "bag" is now probably suffocating and cutting off the oxygen supply to trade. Probably what little goes on is a matter of desperate sellers being gobbled up by Bears & Bulls alike accumulating for a hopeful rebound in the future. Kind of like Warren Buffett's play on silver this past decade.

Cheers,
John


----------



## JustinNH (Feb 26, 2009)

Harold_V said:


> nicknitro said:
> 
> 
> > I believe within the past few years, the price of this metal was near $6000 an ounce.
> ...



Didnt it go to 400 just not long ago, after falling from 10,000? Would suck to have bought some at the high and had seen the value then!!


btw, I didn't mean stable as in supply = demand, I just meant it as in for the last week+ it has been 1050 yet every other time, while never changeing from 1050, it is red then green then red then green. 

Ive noticed it kinda goes with palladium. Right now Rhodium is 0.00 change but red, and palladium is red. Last night, all were down except palladium which was green and up a tiny bit... Rhodium was green as well yet still 0.00 change.


----------



## Harold_V (Feb 26, 2009)

JustinNH said:


> btw, I didn't mean stable as in supply = demand, I just meant it as in for the last week+ it has been 1050 yet every other time, while never changeing from 1050, it is red then green then red then green.


That might explain my slight confusion. I thought the price was displayed red even when there was no change, yet I found it green for rhodium. Perhaps it can be displayed in either color with no change. Dunno, but there certainly must be something going on if I'm not the only one confused. 

I don't recall rhodium going down to $400 recently, but I do recall it dropped under $1,000. I don't follow it closely like I do gold. No reason to! :wink: 

Harold


----------



## Platdigger (Feb 26, 2009)

Recently the lowest it has been is about 850 back in Jan.


----------



## JustinNH (Feb 26, 2009)

Platdigger said:


> Recently the lowest it has been is about 850 back in Jan.



Maybe thats what I remember 

Either way.... a huge drop from 10k


----------



## JustinNH (Feb 26, 2009)

Harold_V said:


> I don't follow it closely like I do gold. No reason to! :wink:
> 
> Harold



True! :wink:


----------



## kmiles412 (Mar 1, 2009)

Hey all.

The red is usually a sale below listed price and green is a buy above listed price. Broker buys it at 1049, below listed-red . Broker sells 1051, green. Price listed 1050. If buys bring it up to say 1055 stays green until someone sells for 1054 now red. someone then pays 1055 again, then green.

:wink:


----------



## Harold_V (Mar 1, 2009)

kmiles412 said:


> Hey all.
> 
> The red is usually a sale below listed price and green is a buy above listed price. Broker buys it at 1049, below listed-red . Broker sells 1051, green. Price listed 1050. If buys bring it up to say 1055 stays green until someone sells for 1054 now red. someone then pays 1055 again, then green.
> :wink:



Heh! Clear as mud, now!  

Harold


----------



## jamthe3 (Mar 1, 2009)

Test the mud for values...I believe someone's sig line states "all that glitters isn't gold...sometimes its Rhodium!"

Sorry, in way too good of a mood & couldn't resist the joke.

Cheers,
John


----------

